# New England redux



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I know there are New Englanders here, the question is...do any care to meet up?? :yay I'm in the Boston/Albany NY/Burlington VT triangle.


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

I'm in New England but much too far away (Connecticut shoreline). Otherwise, I'd consider it.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Michael1973 said:


> I'm in New England but much too far away (Connecticut shoreline). Otherwise, I'd consider it.


I do visit Hartford once in a while. I saw a SA meetup group from there online. I believe they meet in Bristol. I'm in their e-mail list but they never meet on a day when I'm down there.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

scarpia said:


> Me too - very close to Burlington. I visit Albany and Boston a lot too.


Do you meet with people in your area? I'm kind of in the middle of nowhere, yet central to everywhere, lol. So I do a lot of driving. Sounds like you do a lot of traveling!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

There was a Boston meetup last summer that I attended. Where were you thinking of having a meetup?


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi dax, I read about that Boston meetup after the fact, lol. How did it go--people interested in meeting again? 

Since I apparently live at least 2 hours from anyone else here who might consider getting together, I figured I'd just have to drive to wherever people are gathering.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I might, MIGHT be able to do a Boston meet-up.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

merryk said:


> Do you meet with people in your area? I'm kind of in the middle of nowhere, yet central to everywhere, lol. So I do a lot of driving. Sounds like you do a lot of traveling!


No. I've never met with anyone. I've never seen any SA groups. I used to travel a lot when I had a stable job where I could flex my hours. That is over. I got laid off.

Boston is kind of far. I could go. I do love Boston. Concord NH is a nice little town. It's closer for me. I don't know about the rest of you.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

scarpia said:


> Concord NH is a nice little town. It's closer for me. I don't know about the rest of you.


Yes, I'd be willing to do Concord as well.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I might be living in New England again (northern CT to be precise) come Christmastime. Don't know how available I'd be for a meetup, though. I do have a friend on the north shore whom I'll probably be visiting at some point once I'm back, so maybe a Boston-area meetup could work for me, depending on the timing of it.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like we may be too spread out to have a gathering of more than 2-3 people. I'm ok with that--I just want to meet up and have a pleasant time. Simple, yes? :stu


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes. Sounds good. I don't know what people actually DO when they meet. If anything. I guess there are some activities. Mini golf? Bowling? Or just have lunch.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

scarpia said:


> Yes. Sounds good. I don't know what people actually DO when they meet. If anything. I guess there are some activities. Mini golf? Bowling? Or just have lunch.


Good idea! I'd be up for either!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Has there been any recent New England meet ups?

I'm about an hour from Springfield and Albany(NY).


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm about 2 hours outside of Boston, but i'm open to a meetup somewhere


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

foe said:


> Has there been any recent New England meet ups?


I'm not aware of any New England meet-ups since I posted this in '09, but it may be that I've fallen out of the loop. I still would like to get together with people, fwiw.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

OK, we got 3 people interested in a meet up; foe, johnstamos and merryk.

I'm 3 hours west of Boston. I just take I-90 to get there; that's if the meet-up is in Boston. Both of you are 2 hours away from Boston, I'm assuming you two are in Western Mass as well but in the Springfield area? Or somewhere else?

Where do we start in terms of planning for this meet up? I've never done this before. Is there a lead organizer for the meet up? I could try to do it with everybody's help and ideas.


Where to meet? 
_I'm willing to travel to Boston if that's the location. I'm open to carpooling as well if that's far of a drive._
when to meet? 
_I have every other weekends off so it's be best if it's during one of my free weekends. _
what to do?
_I'm up for anything that's not an art museum or shopping malls._

Feel free to throw in your ideas. Also, other Baystaters and New Englanders who are (or might be) interested please chime in.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

OK, two more New Englanders(1 male, 1 female) that I chat with on SASchat might be interested in the meet up if it works in their schedule, location, etc.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

foe, you're a natural leader, and that's what it takes  I'll help however I can.
There is often interest shown by people here, yet it can be another thing to overcome the anxiety of actually meeting in person :um (and of course finding a time and place that people can manage). Hopefully this time is a go.

I'm based in VT, and go to NH and MA fairly often. I'm flexible on day and town. It'll be helpful to know where people are from in general and how far/where they're comfortable to drive. Then narrow it down from there, and see what's going on in that area.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

aww thanks, merryk. Don't think consider myself a leader of any sort. lol

OK so far we have two Western Mass people(myself and johnstamos) and two Vermont people(merryk and Metus). And one Eastern Mass person(artistgyrrrl) maybe interested if it fits her availability. 

Speaking of availability, Metus won't be free until the 23rd due to training. So possibly we could do the meet up the following Saturday on the 30th. I have that weekend off so it'd fit my schedule too. Everything is tentative at the moment until more people are interested.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll pencil in the 30th.
Seems we're a bit spread out, but hopefully some will be up for the adventure of a little drive to meet up. Look forward to hearing who else is game...


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

bumping my thread up, apparently in vain :um


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I might go to a meetup in Boston. I've been to two, so I'm totes a veteran.


----------



## JackSparrow (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in Boston. I'd love to meet up but I don't have a car, but if there's a meet up in the Boston area let me know.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

OK, cool. We now have 4 Western New England people(foe, johnstamos, merryk and Metus) and 3 Boston area people(jacksparrow, nyx and artistgyrrrl) interested.

I don't mind going to Boston and I also don't mind car pooling for the Western New England goers either. We'll have to meet somewhere in the 413 area and I'll drive the four of us to Boston.

If the meet up is in Boston then I suggest one of the Boston area SASer to set up the activities and location for the meet up cuz I won't be too similar with it. Other than the New England Aquarium I'm not sure where else to visit.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm ok with Boston as well.
I'll be on the north shore and in NH for a few days this week to see some bands play. Live music rocks!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

merryk said:


> I'm ok with Boston as well.
> I'll be on the north shore and in NH for a few days this week to see some bands play. Live music rocks!


What bands are you seeing?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

i'll PM everybody who is interested over the weekend and see where we're at. i'll give ya'll my number and stuff like that, and also i could carpool the 3 other western New Englanders to Boston too. we'll have to figure out where to meet.

if none of the Boston people has a hipper place to hang out then I guess the New England Aquarium is the place for now.

Date: July, 30th Saturday (around 12-1 lunchtime)/ Place: New England Aquarium (for now)


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> What bands are you seeing?


pm sent


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

i'm late to the party but let me know what you guys are up to


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

foe posted (upthread) he'd pm people over this past weekend, but I haven't heard anything and it appears he hasn't been around here lately--I hope everything is ok with him.

I'm presuming there is no SAS meetup Saturday, so I may go to a concert--alone again :|


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

So was this another failed Boston gathering, or did any of you meet up?


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah, it didn't happen :/


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I was there. I just couldn't find the other SASers.


----------

